# playlists?



## PatP (Nov 18, 2002)

I know this is a bit of an odd one, but are there any hacks for adding a playlist to Tivo? I use mine mainly for the kids and it would be really useful to set up a playlist of a few shows off CBeebies then leave them to it.


----------



## sanderton (Jan 4, 2002)

Ther's a "Merge Recordings" hack lets you combine several shows into one big one, while leaving the originals untouched, and using no more disk space.


----------



## PatP (Nov 18, 2002)

Sounds like a playlist to me! THanks, I'll look it out.

While I have your attention, is there anything that allows one to edit (ie trim Endpadded bits off the ends of) a recording?


----------



## Raisltin Majere (Mar 13, 2004)

Not whilst it's still on the tivo.


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Regarding the "merge recordings" hack, there are 2 available. 1 works by doing it in TivoWeb, while the other does it from the normal "Now Playing" screen on Tivo by using the peanut.

You can find the link to the main thread (with downloads for the TivoWeb version and the stand-alone version), and a modified stand-alone version here


----------

